# Big Walnut Burl



## beastmaster (Feb 5, 2011)

I posted in the commercial tree care forum and they suggested I ask over here.(I didn't even know there was a carving forum) 
I work for a small tree company and we recently dug up the Walnut Burl from hell. Its huge and round, vary solid. My boss seems to think its vary valuable.
He at one time had a buyer, but its been 10 years sense he's sold a burl. Where and how does one sell a burl?
I'm researching it for him because he is internet challenged.(Thinks that internet thing is a fad.Ha) 
Any advice or help would be appreciated. Thanks a lot Beastmaster


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 5, 2011)

get measurements,possible weight,and lots of pictures. theres alot of wood turning and carving sites. bowl turning sites too.


----------

